# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Informacion Mbi Lulet

## Nardi89

Pershendetje! Para disa kohesh bleva nje lule akulli te vogel por nuk e di pse u tha nga jashte, gjethet ju thane fare, por megjithate e shoh qe nga brenda ka akoma  jete, kush mund te me ndihmoje se si tja bej per ta rigjelberuar perseri ate lloj lule

----------


## benseven11

Ne dyqan ka ushqim per lulet qe jane pako me
perzierje kalium/nitrat/fosfor.Hidhi dhe uje perdite.
Mbaje lulen qe ta kape dielli.
Nqs lulja ka gjethe shume shume te gjelbra
mund ta mbash edhe brenda shtepise ne hije.
Nqs gjethet i ka jeshile,por lulja eshte venitur
pastaj thare eshte normale,pasi lulet kane nje cikel
biologjik nga sythi deri ne lulezim te plote,pastaj
vjen dekadenca natyrale e lules,petalet vyshken,bien
dhe me vone thahet edhe kurora.Kjo eshte normale
pasi eshte plotesuar cikli lindje,rritje zhvillim.lulezim.
Qe bima te zhvillohet normal dhe te mos thahet
duhet qe dheu ne siperfaqe te kruhet dhe perzihet
te behet me i shkrifet.Kjo lejon futjen e oksigjenit
te zona e rrenjeve.Gjithashtu ndihmon ne procesin
 e thithjes se ushqimit dhe ujit nga rrenjet.
Vazoja ku ke lulen duhet te kete nje brime
anash,poshte per te lejuar largimin e ujit te tepert.
Uji i tepert nqs nuk largohet nga dheu(te dale nga vazo) shkakton
asfiksi(bllokon futjen e oksigjenit ne rrenjet) dhe vdekje te rrenjeve,per pasoje gjethet lart thahen.
Shkak i tharjes mund te jete mungesa totale e ujit ne dhe
per pasoje rrenjet pa uje nuk thithin dot ushqim.
Qe rrenja te thithe ushqim duhet te ekzistoje ne tretesire ujore.
Mungesa e ujit ne dhe do te thote,mungese tretesire ujore,lulja s'merr ushqim
dhe thahet gradualisht.
Faktor tjeter mund te jete cilesia e keqe e dheut,shume i varfer ne potas(kalium)
fosfor,nitrat si dhe mungese mikroelementesh ne dhe.Ne kete rast duhet hedh
ushqim lulesh qe este nje lloj plehu i gatshem.perzieje pehunmos e ler ne siperfaqe.
Plehu duhet te futet te pakten 10 cm nen siperfaqe.
Faktor tjeter i tharjes mund te jete degjenerimi ,prishja e rrenjeve thithese,rrenje keto
 shume te imta ne trashesi nen 1 mm.Nqs lulja ka marre uje shume dhe uji nuk eshte
kulluar poshte uji futet ne qelizat e rrenjeve thithese,por nuk mund te dale nga qeliza
per pasoje ne qelize krijohet nje presion osmotik qe i shkaterron qelizat.
Faktor tjeter mund te jete prania ne toke e kriprave te demshme qe thajne bimen.
Nje shembull,nqs dheu qe mban bimen ngopet me uje te kripur,uji kripur(uje me kripe gjelle apo kripe deti
apo kripe magnezi etj) shkaterron rrenjet plasin qelizat e rrenjes,ndodh osmoza dhe gjethet s'marrin ushqim nga rrenjet dhe thahen.
Ne kete rast ne qofte se dyshon qe dheu eshte i kontaminuar me kripra,ose dheu nuk ka pamje te mire.
Dheu i mire ka pamjen e lengut te zi te kafes qe pijme,atehere duhet nderruar komplet dheu i vazos dhe futet dhe 
i zi i pasur ne pleh,i pasur ne kalium,azot dhe fosfat.
Nje kategori lulesh duan vetem hije dhe nuk e durojne driten e rrezeve te diellit tu bjere direkt.
nqs lihen nen rrezet e diellit  gjethet dhe lulet prishen,thahen parakohe.
Nje kategori tjeter lulesh duan diell vetem dhe nuk e pelqejne hijen.
Nqs keto lule i len gjate dites ne ambjente me hije ato do vyshken dhe mund te thahen nqs i len disa dite rresht ne hije..

----------


## aritad

Pershendetje si eshte emri shkencor,botanik i lule bores...ortensia apo...?

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Pershendetje si eshte emri shkencor,botanik i lule bores...ortensia apo...?


Shfletova dy nga librat e Nënës sime mbi lulet dhe, kjo LuleBora më doli me dy emra: ajo më e njohura quhet pikërisht Hortensia ndërsa tjetra paska një lloje emri tjetër.

E para, hyn në: Familja Hidrangeore (Hydrageaceae)

Hortensia ose Luleborë (Hydrangea Hortensia)

*Prejardhja dhe karakteristikat botanike*
Hortesia e ka prejardhjen nga Kina dhe zona e tjera të Lindjes së Largët. Është bimë shumëvjeçare, drunore. Në dimër i rrëzon gjethet. Vlerësohet për lulet e bukura në ngjyrë rozë, blu, të kaltër, të bardhë, vjollcë në të verdhë (unë në oborr kam edhe Hortensia të kuqe). Lulet e bimës priten për buqetë. Bima ka kërcej të gjatë, të veshur me shumë gjethe. Gjethet kanë trajtë vezake, më ngjyrë të gjelbër të çelur. Hortensia mbillet në saksi, arka ose jashtë në natyrë. Ka lloje, raca e varietete hortensiash të shumta.


*Kërkesat biologjike*
Bima kërkon vende me pak dritë, ose me ndriçim diellor të pjesshëm, vende me hije ose gjysmë hije. Kur bima ka ndriçim diellor ose rrezet e diellit i bien dpd, lulet i prishen dhe fletët i çngjyrosen. Kundrejtimi nga veriu për bimën është i përshtatshëm. Vendi ku mbahet bima duhet të ketë ajër të pastër dhe të freskët. Dheu që përdoret nuk duhet të përmbajë gëlqere. Dheu i shqopës i freskët, me pak lagështirë dhe i kulluar është i përshtatshëm për të. Hortensia kërkon dhe' me përbërje torfe, me pak rërë e i kalbur. Ngjyra dhe çngjyrimi i luleve varen nga gjendja kimike e tokës.


*Shërbimet agroteknike*
Në pranverë bëhet ndërrimi dhe pasurimi i dheut. Gjatë verës bima ujitet dhe kurora i spërkatet me ujë. Po kështu përdoret tretësira e plehut organik. Herët në pranverë kërcejtë e dobët të bimës pastrohen, kurse majat e tyre shkurtohen.


*Riprodhimi*
Hortensia riprodhohet herët në pranverë me copa degësh ose me të ndara. Kur bima mbahet në ndriçim të plotë diellor, fletët e saj marrin ngjyrë të kuqerremtë të dukshme, në këtë rast rritja dhe zhvillimi i saj ngadalësohen dhe lulëria ose nuk duket ose shpërthen e dobët.


Në një libër tjetër, lexova mbi Luleborën, që kishte edhe një emër tjetër : *viburnum opulus var. roseum* ose butina e kuqe. Nga ky lloj, kishte edhe *viburnum lantana (butina e butë)* dhe *viburnum tinus.* 
Unë për vete kam vetëm nga Hortensia, ndërsa këtë Viburnum (butinën) ma kanë zënë sytë para një jave tek një shtëpi në plazh, dhe ngjante vërtetë shumë me këtë Luleborën (Hortensian) që jemi mësuar të na e zënë sytë më shpesh.

----------

